# Need Album Art for Space Music



## Epsilon144 (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi, I'm Epsilon-144. I'm an electronic music producer working on a new album (EP).

In short, I'm looking for an artist that makes cool futuristic, spacey, alien, technology style artwork. If anybody does that, it will be cool to connect, and work on some projects together. Right now, I'm doing everything myself, but really want to focus on the music and let an artist do what they do best. I also work with a team of music producers and can connect you with more album artwork gigs.

About my new album though...
This is a shorter album called an EP. It is going to be called "Cosmic Connection" and feature futuristic wave music, with some dub, garage, and space music influences. It's releasing on January 30, 2018. As of now, it looks like it will have 6 songs.


Do any of the artists here work on artwork like that? It will be awesome to meet and work with you, and if you're interested, I can can invite you to our music production Discord group.

My music is here: https://soundcloud.com/epsilonbeats


----------

